# Black&white



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

IWC in black&white (Modified in Paint.net)










Have a nice weekend!

jacob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stunning photo Jacob









You dont have a Big Pilot you can photograph do you?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent - wish I could do that.

I am curious to see the original shot before you tweaked it...


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Stunning photo Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason, Sorry but I have no Pilot watch at the moment









j



Robert said:


> Excellent - wish I could do that.
> 
> I am curious to see the original shot before you tweaked it...


Thanks Robert,

Here is an untouched scan from the same serie.










j


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Good photo to start with.

I like the way you have removed the reflection. The 20 just completes the bezel in the modified one


----------

